# Question- pictures too



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Okay, I went to the Humane Society to pick up a cat trap for some kittens under our house and they had two 2 1/2 week old kittens there waiting to be processed and euthanized. I insisted on bringing them home to bottle feed them so now I have them. How do you tell the difference between a boy and girl? I THINK the black and white is a girl and the orange and white is a boy. He's a little bigger genatal wise and I can feel what feels like two testes. They are covered in flees, or were until there warm bath. How often do I need to feed them? Do I need to make them go potty like a newborn? What are their chances? Do they look two and a half weeks to you? They were wrestling and playing and put up a good fight durring their bath. Both also ate about 1/2 ounce an hour ago, maybe less from the few drops they missed but they attacked the bottle.  Any advice from anyone is greatly appreciated. Thanks so much...


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

No advice, but BLESS YOU for saving these little angels! Just beautiful.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

We need to take a look on their bottoms to be able to decide gender :wink: 

They'll need to be fed about every 2nd/3rd hour and you have to rub their tummies gently with a nice warm and moist towel (not a hot and wet one, the towel is supposed to imitate the mothers tounge) after every meal. They'll need appr. 4 tbsp of kitten formula each every day.

If they're properly fed and are given a warm place to sleep (and of course, get a lot of love) they'll probably be just fine.

I recommend you getting in touch with a good vet. Caring for such small babies isn't easy.

They're gorgeous :luv


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you. I have bottle fed other animals before, but never really had to stimulate. Beaver was 4 weeks or so when I bottle fed him, really just sqeezed a little in his mouth and let him swallow. I've fed them three times thus far. Once when we got home, then again two hours or so later and now, three hours later. I'm worried about over feeding because they'll eat as much as I'll give them. The kittens are hungry, both ate about one table spoon just now, the time before that, and half an ounce the first time, they had gone a long time without mom by then and were screaming by the time we got home. The orange kitty has almost got the hang of the bottle. I sqeeze a few drops in his mouth and he sucks a little. The black and white is a little harder but both seem fine. They are little wiggle warts climbing all over me and while I'm holding them they won't even sleep. I have stimulated them and they've both peed twice, both times right after eating, but haven't gone poo and I'm a little worried about that. It broke my heart that they were going to euthanize them. And oh was hubby mad when I brought them home! But they'd be gone by now, at least if I left them, so I really don't care what he says and he'll get over it. I guess it's this and the fact we have three more kittens from under the house in the bathroom to tonight lol. Thank you for your help. I have a vet, a friend of the family, to write to via e-mail when ever I need her too. Thanks again.
Amber
PS- hehe I could send a picture of the poor kittens hind end if it would help lol.


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

Amber, you're amazing......I have no advice to give you either, just wanted to let you know how special you are!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you. All the praise I need is the fact they may survive. That would make me happy. I'm having to decide something. A friend offered to take them for me. She has fostered many kittens from newborn and I think they might have a better chance with her. But they're doing so well except for the fact they still haven't gone poo for me. They're good at peeing, let me tell you, and have had pee accidents between feedings too in bed. At least I know if I need a night of sleep, I can call her. Any opinions on whether I should send them over to her house or not? Also, she took a look at the two and we are both convinced the orange is a male and the black and white, a female. Both are doing great and still very active and trying to get out of their box by climbing the blankets. They also have distict personalities. The male is the curious one and seems to get in the most trouble and loves crawling EVERWHERE, he hates to sit still. The female is the cuddler and licks everything and likes laying craddled on her back. She plays with her own paws and both of them are grooming themselves. The female is just a sweetheart. She'll be hard to give up. They've figured out the bottle and recognize it when I comes their way. The male actually grabed it while I was holding him in the same hand, I wasn't even ready to feed him quite yet. They are so precious. Thank you guys.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

BamMcg said:


> Thank you. All the praise I need is the fact they may survive. That would make me happy. I'm having to decide something. A friend offered to take them for me. She has fostered many kittens from newborn and I think they might have a better chance with her. But they're doing so well except for the fact they still haven't gone poo for me. They're good at peeing, let me tell you, and have had pee accidents between feedings too in bed. At least I know if I need a night of sleep, I can call her. Any opinions on whether I should send them over to her house or not? Also, she took a look at the two and we are both convinced the orange is a male and the black and white, a female. Both are doing great and still very active and trying to get out of their box by climbing the blankets. They also have distict personalities. The male is the curious one and seems to get in the most trouble and loves crawling EVERWHERE, he hates to sit still. The female is the cuddler and licks everything and likes laying craddled on her back. She plays with her own paws and both of them are grooming themselves. The female is just a sweetheart. She'll be hard to give up. They've figured out the bottle and recognize it when I comes their way. The male actually grabed it while I was holding him in the same hand, I wasn't even ready to feed him quite yet. They are so precious. Thank you guys.


If you think they'll have a better chance with her I think you've already answered the question.


----------



## allissa (Sep 25, 2005)

> If you think they'll have a better chance with her I think you've already answered the question.


Well, I might think my kids would have a better life living with Bill Gates, doesn't mean he is getting them. LOL.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

So, now you see the predicament! I've fallen for the little guys, guess I did when I found out they were being euthanized. They are still doing well and jumping for the bottle. I took them out to play on the carpet, they are walking pretty well and I have to keep a close eye on them. But one picked up a peice of cat food and tried to eat it, untill I took it away, so I wanted to see if they'd go for some canned food. They attacked it and it had only been 45 minutes since they fed! I only let them have a couple of bites, didn't want their tummies upset. But they are still doing well. The black and white one pooed last night and they are now having lots of accidents pee wise, like on my carpet, so I'll see if they'll use a tiny litter box. I think they are 3 weeks old, but they are just so darned active and grooming themselves etc, it's amazing. They've perked up so much since I first got them and they're purring now too!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bam, I'm so glad you rescued those sweet little kittens! This is a great story!

This link will help you to sex them: 
http://www.vetinfo.com/csexcat.html


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

allissa said:


> > If you think they'll have a better chance with her I think you've already answered the question.
> 
> 
> Well, I might think my kids would have a better life living with Bill Gates, doesn't mean he is getting them. LOL.


Now, why would you think that? Because he's got more money than you? Money doesn't make people good parents.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

They are adorable. Good for you for rescueing them! 

They look about 2 or 2 1/2 weeks old. Sounds like you are doing pretty good already. Just keep them fed every 3 to 4 hours and make sure that at this point your other cats don't get to close just to make sure. You don't know if the kittens have anything or not. If they start looking smaller than kittens their age should be then start feed them around every 2 to 3 hours. 
If you need anymore help just ask! We have only fostered 3 litters but when I was younger one of our cats rejected their litter so we have raised a good few! It a wonderful experience to!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you so much! I've been feeding them every two to three, do you think I could go longer? It would make a huge difference in my sleep lol! I fed them at 6am, had them eliminate, and woke up at 9 to feed them again and they'd pooed ALL OVER their bedding and themselves. They'd also peed everywhere but that's not what I was grossed about. Both had gone a whole lot all over and they were caked in poo, normal poo not diareah. They got a bath and I gave them fresh bedding and a new stuffed animal to cuddle with. If they are eliminating on their own, would they possibly use a litter box? The male is very feisty! I caught him hanging from the front of the kennel, like the wire part. The female has all her teeth but the male, bigger more feisty, is gumming it- I think he is teething something horrible. Is that normal? I guess at least I can say they've both pooed now!  I am exhausted, it's been a lot of work but they are still doing very well. Just wanted to update!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Thought I'd throw in some more pictures! The male is a purring freek. He constantly purrs, even when he's crying. He's a sweety and loves tummy scratches. The female is doing well as well, she purrs but not as often. She doesn't eat as much as her brother and isn't anywhere as big as he is either. They both have big round tummies and eat a ton though, the male will be a monster if he keeps up with his eating habbits. They both pottied again, poo. I think they are doing great. I got to thinking, I got a head start with bottle feeding Beaver when he was about 4 weeks. Now, I have these two that are 2 1/2 weeks. I think I'm doing okay with them and they are thriving. If I ever want to foster more little ones, why not get experience with these two that were in good shape when I got them and eating well. That way if I ever if need be run across another litter, I have experience to back me up? If it comes down to the point I don't think I can hadle it, I will bring them to my friend but I think the experience with healthy kittens might help in the future with cold younger kittens. If they were younger and more difficult, I would probably hand them off but I think we are doing well, they will stay here. I hope I made sence. Anyway, here they are...


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

They are so adorable!! This thread just warms my heart! I am so glad they are with you.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. Just wanted to make sure the kittens are doing okay. If I wait to feed the kittens just before four hours(like 3 hours fourty five minutes), they seem to be more interested in the bottle and suckle very well, any time before that, they kind of half lazy eat while I drip it in their mouth and it takes *for ever*. Does this meen they're not really hungery before then? It's much easier to feed them if I wait. They are very active, playing and begging to come out of the kennel to crawl all over me, too cute. Even if I stick my hand in there, they are happy and purring and by the time I touch them. Sometimes, when I open the door, they're half way out before I can let go of the handle, even between feedings when they just want out to play. They are pottying between feedings in their kennel more than they potty for me, might they use a litter box? Since they are pottying on there own, do I still need to stimulate? Sometimes they go and sometimes they don't when I do stimulate now, where they always did go just days ago. This is kind of gross but the little orange boy went poo and before I could pull them out to clean it, the black and white one took a big bite, can this hurt her? I cleaned her face up really well with a baby wipey. How do you get the caked on formula around their mouths cleaned up? I'd think it would be uncomfortable. I think they are eating too much. I go through about a can, just under, of KMR a day, very little wasted from feeding and a little that doesn't make it into the bottle when I pour it, but very little. They've been eating over a tablespoon per feeding each and at every two to three hours, ugh. They also have some loose stools and I think it might be from that. They pee an awful lot but it is bright yellow, is this from iron in the KMR? Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure they are doing Okay. Oh, one more, any name suggestions? I was thinking something like Cookies and Cream or Sugar and Spice, something like that...
Thanks again,
Amber


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

i think the kitties may be a little older, maybe 3 weeks. have they started to get teeth yet? kittens start to grow their teeth at 3 weeks and its also around that time that they can toilet fairly independantly and start to show a little interest in solid foods as well as be intereseted in their bodies/environment and toddle about. they also learn to use a tray very quickly, put one in with them and when you stimulate them stand the in the litter. kittens will mostly move off their bed to pee so if there is a tray there they get the idea to use that, its so cute to see a tiny 3 week old kitty acting all grown up and using a litter tray, they even cover up!! feeding every 4 hours is about right. good luck with it all, ive raised many kittens and puppies and it is a very rewarding experiance!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you so much, that was very informative. The female kitten has had teeth since I got her Thursday, the male has about gotten his in but he is bigger than the female. They are very interested in canned food. The Humane Society is the one that told me they were about two weeks. When I saw them, I thought three or so, but they said no. The rescue I took them to, to have them looked at, said they looked older than what the Humane Society said as well. They were walking around when I got them. They play with each other and climb all over me. They can get away from me pretty well when I let them on the floor and climb the side of their cage as well. They are either very advanced or older. My bet is older :lol: . I think they were a little small for their age, though, which is why it was difficult to tell their age. But I'll continue giving them a little canned food and see if I can get them a short litter box . They do move off of their bedding and seem to go in the same place, but then they roll in it and it's pretty gross. If I can get them to use it, you don't even know how much that would help with bedding changes. I think I'll stay with the just under four hour feedings, they seem to do well with that. Oh, they are also awake more than I thought they would be, like 50% of the time. I thought that was odd since they were supposed to be so young but since I figure they're a little older, it makes a little more sence. I just wish their big wake periods weren't 11PM and 6AM :roll: . Thanks again.
Amber


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, they also groom themselves and each other....


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

One more question. The little boy has diareah, like the consistancy of hair gell but a little thinner kind of. His bottom is red and irritated and it's not because of stimulation, I haven't had to do that for the last day and they go very well on their own in the litter box. I went to clean him up a little before feeding and noticed a small smear of blood on his bum. I think he's got scours from over eating, at least that's what we call it in our livestock. Is there anything I can give him for it? Maybe I should give him pedialite instead of milk until the runs are gone? Poor guy. I also heard of a pinch of flour in the milk? He eats way too much, my fault for letting him(like half a can of KMR a day instead of the four tablespoons) but he seems so hungry. I know it needs to be cut back. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

BamMcg said:


> One more question. The little boy has diareah, like the consistancy of hair gell but a little thinner kind of. His bottom is red and irritated and it's not because of stimulation, I haven't had to do that for the last day and they go very well on their own in the litter box. I went to clean him up a little before feeding and noticed a small smear of blood on his bum. I think he's got scours from over eating, at least that's what we call it in our livestock. Is there anything I can give him for it? Maybe I should give him pedialite instead of milk until the runs are gone? Poor guy. I also heard of a pinch of flour in the milk? He eats way too much, my fault for letting him(like half a can of KMR a day instead of the four tablespoons) but he seems so hungry. I know it needs to be cut back. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Try with probiotics. Should be available at health stores and at the vets. Don't give him more food than he "should" eat but make sure he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I try not to give him too much but he crys, no scratch that, he screams for more and climbs the side of his cage and makes me feel bad. I was on the phone feeding him, ironically with the cat rescue that's taking them in a few weeks, and forgot to notice how much he was eating... 3/4 of an ounce! When I realized, I took it from him and he cried again. Like I said, he'll eat as much as I let him. Now I am familiar with probiotics, I raised chinchillas and you give them between doses of antibiotics to calm their tummies since chins tummies are so sensative. A natural probiotic is live culture yogurt. I don't have a car at the moment, we have one and hubby has to have it from 4 in the morning until about 6:30 at night so I can't make it to a health food store while they're open. Can he have live culture yogurt?

I am not sure if I should trust the rescue's advice. She said to let him have as much KMR as he wanted, everywhere else said to be careful. She said That the diareah is probably from hook worm. But I still have the suspicion it's from over eating. His bum is still a little sore but seems better today and he's not got the diareah quite as bad, not at all this morning, I refused his over eating all last night and yesterday. Boy is he mad at me! I guess I should just be happy the female doesn't over eat :roll: . Thank you for your help. I also wrote to my vet and I'll see what she says. No more blood either! Thanks again!
Amber


----------

